# Topsail - What's The Best Sites



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

What is the best sites for shade and room. We have talked about going for several years and will probably go in 2009 but want to make sure we get a great site.

Thanks.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Since most people say that is my home away from home, I will try to answer your question. If it was me planning on going I would get either site 127, 129, 131, 133, 135, 137, 138, 139, 140 through 144, and just about any site on what they call the horseshoe which is Weeping Willow Dr, sites 58 through 91. The best sites I personally like are Sites 127, 138, 139, 72, 73, or 74. Stay away from site 70, it is a stinker. All the sites have some shade but the ones I have mentioned have more. Stay away from the sites up front, sites 2 through 22, because you will be getting all of the traffic coming in and out of the park. ReserveAmerica will let you book your site 11 months ahead of time and I would because this place fills up quick.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Stay away from site 70, it is a stinker.


Actually, it is site #71 that is the "stinker" that should be avoided. (It has "Bonus Features")

Here is a link to a website that has pictures of all the sites. It is a bit dated, but still relevant.
Topsail Sites

Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

My bad, it is site 71 that is the stinker. Thanks for the catch Bob.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> My bad, it is site 71 that is the stinker. Thanks for the catch Bob.
> 
> Leon


Leon, you of all people should remember site #71.








I think somewhere in my archives I have indisputable photographic evidence of your pre-Nimitz 26RS sitting in that very site.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well bob , leon was the first to take that site.
but i was the nut who had it for 7 days. the wife will never let me live that one down.
i am no longer allowed to pick sites at topsail.

lamar


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> Stay away from site 70, it is a stinker.


Actually, it is site #71 that is the "stinker" that should be avoided. (It has "Bonus Features")

Here is a link to a website that has pictures of all the sites. It is a bit dated, but still relevant.
Topsail Sites

Bob
[/quote]

Thanks for the link. Next year will be our first time at Topsail and the way it's going, our first rally. I am looking forward to site 126 now....and if that class A was in my driveway, that is one time I wouldn't mind being an SOB.


----------

